# NYP to MIA



## Guest (Jan 18, 2017)

I have learned a lot by reading this forum but I still have a few questions regarding our upcoming trip. I will be traveling with my wife in the beginning of February from New York to Miami on the Silver Meteor (we don't conceive of LD travel without a dining car) in a roomette.

1) How much in advance should we arrive at Penn station to check our bags?

2) I understand that we have access to the ACELA lounge. Our daughter will be accompanying us to the station but not travelling. Will she be allowed to wait with us in the lounge?

3) Do we have a chance of getting one of the new dining cars?

4) Will dinner be served before arrival in Miami?

5) On arrival we will be renting a car at the Miami airport. Is Amtrak already using the airport station? If not what's the best way to get from the Miami station to the airport? Will there be taxis waiting at the Miami station?

6) Can anyone recommend a reasonable hotel near the Miami airport?

7) Additional question: It looks like the SM is cancelled on Feb. 1 and Feb. 5. (I put in several station pairs and it always says sold out even in coach ) Does anyone know why? I didn't find anything on the Amtrak website about this.

Thanks already for your answers!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a few answers:

I believe the cancellations are due to the Palm Beach safety patrol reserving the train for those days. Something similar occurs every year.

Yes, you have a chance of getting a new dining car. I just traveled from ORL to NYP and from WAS to WPK and did not get a new dining car either way. However, the passengers on train 98 the day after my train "lucked" into a new dining car.

Normally, you will not get dinner into Miami, unless the train is running late.

The one time I traveled on the Meteor into Miami, there were cabs at the Miami station. I do not think Amtrak is using the airport station at this time. I stayed at the Embassy Suites, Airport, which was very acceptable. Winter is high season in South Florida, so prices may be high.

If you are checking your bags, you should get to the station at least an hour in advance. The baggage check in is near the Club Acela in NYP.

Whether your daughter is allowed in Club Acela may depend on the lounge attendant. I think she should be allowed in.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 18, 2017)

Although Amtrak does not yet (I believe) serve the airport station, Tri Rail (the commuter railroad) does. You may wish to check your bags and get off at either Ft Lauderdale or Hollywood and take Tri Rail from there.


----------

